# I'm not the only one!



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I found a young kid on youtube working with old equipment. He's actually using a NH 66 LOL. He's baling small fields and just learning. I feel his pain every time he has a break down. If you care to watch one of his videos I included a link. He actually bales into the night... 11:00 at night he's still going at it.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I bale until the moisture sensors in the baler tell me there's too much dew to continue. Depends on dew point.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm glad that's him and not me.....I think some of the people that sell hay around here have similar setups, at least they price it accordingly.

Same thing here on the baling at night, dew point is the concern.....


----------



## muffntuf (May 1, 2017)

A 4300 is what 30-32 hp? Everyone starts somewhere I guess.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I was using farmall 200 to pull my nh 66 with an on board motor and a nh 256 rake.... Not everyone has 100's of acres and big expensive equipment. This kid is like 15 or 16 years old as well... The tractors I use are antique... I hay for my wife and daughter and because I enjoy the work.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Dan_GA said:


> I bale until the moisture sensors in the baler tell me there's too much dew to continue. Depends on dew point.


No moisture sensors on my nh 66


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Using that equipment the kid will learn about how balers work and how to trouble shoot them way more then I have or probably do now. So I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Teslan said:


> Using that equipment the kid will learn about how balers work and how to trouble shoot them way more then I have or probably do now. So I guess that's a good thing.


No $$ can buy what experience teaches.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> No moisture sensors on my nh 66


not yet, just stay with us on here and you'll be adding them 

Shelia


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> not yet, just stay with us on here and you'll be adding them
> 
> Shelia


i never had a moisture sensor on our small balers. I have one in my big square but it lies sometimes.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Teslan said:


> i never had a moisture sensor on our small balers. I have one in my big square but it lies sometimes.


Not sure how your's are designed, but mine are factory from Vermeer. They're located right on the edge of the roller drum, are fairly large, and cover about 8" of the roll on each side as it's being rolled. Real time data on the monitor, and seem to be fairly accurate. I stop if I see 16% because I like to give it a little fudge room towards the 18% mark.


----------



## DLCC2 (Jul 12, 2016)

I feel the kids pain 100%. I'm first generation farmer myself and bought/ borrowed equipment when I was about that age to get started. He'll get lots of experience, Lord knows I did :lol: .


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm also first generation hay farming. I'm lucky to have a dad that knows mechanics and how to fix things. He spends many weekends helping me. I'm convinced he wouldn't come over as much if I didn't have kids... He likes to see the grandkids. My wife actually didn't want me to get a into haying... Now she's happy about it because she sees I'm making progress... At the start she didn't think I would make it LOL


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> i never had a moisture sensor on our small balers. I have one in my big square but it lies sometimes.


I agree, they should be syncronized with a good handheld tester...."trust but verify"


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> I'm also first generation hay farming. I'm lucky to have a dad that knows mechanics and how to fix things. He spends many weekends helping me. I'm convinced he wouldn't come over as much if I didn't have kids... He likes to see the grandkids. My wife actually didn't want me to get a into haying... Now she's happy about it because she sees I'm making progress... At the start she didn't think I would make it LOL


Good for you Pony....ag is good for your health and good for your soul. Hang in there....and stay close to your Dad....and pay close attention to what he shows you wrenching.

Regards, Mike


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> I'm also first generation hay farming. I'm lucky to have a dad that knows mechanics and how to fix things. He spends many weekends helping me. I'm convinced he wouldn't come over as much if I didn't have kids... He likes to see the grandkids. My wife actually didn't want me to get a into haying... Now she's happy about it because she sees I'm making progress... At the start she didn't think I would make it LOL


Memories with your father that you can cary with you for the rest of your life. Cherish ur time with him making hay, I know I did.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree, they should be syncronized with a good handheld tester...."trust but verify"


Takes some experience, but once you get a good handle on the plan old 'hand' testing you can be awful close to any tester. IMHO. Nice to have a 'back up' system, since ever system can have it's faults. The tried and true method of the microwave for testing is the 'gold standard' in my eyes. The problem is dragging the microwave and extension cord to the field. 

In the sample of some pasture OG that I just recently sent in for analysis, I just used the old human hand tester (wasn't storing the hay, so it really didn't matter if a little too much mositure), but interesting enough, when I thought it was dry enough to bale I sent it in. The lab results on the moisture 15.2%, but I will admit if I was baling it, I would have also checked with two other moisture meters (hand held and one on baler). My barns appreciate less heat (if you know what I mean).

Larry


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Takes some experience, but once you get a good handle on the plan old 'hand' testing you can be awful close to any tester. IMHO. Nice to have a 'back up' system, since ever system can have it's faults. The tried and true method of the microwave for testing is the 'gold standard' in my eyes. The problem is dragging the microwave and extension cord to the field.
> 
> In the sample of some pasture OG that I just recently sent in for analysis, I just used the old human hand tester (wasn't storing the hay, so it really didn't matter if a little too much mositure), but interesting enough, when I thought it was dry enough to bale I sent it in. The lab results on the moisture 15.2%, but I will admit if I was baling it, I would have also checked with two other moisture meters (hand held and one on baler). My barns appreciate less heat (if you know what I mean).
> 
> Larry


I got used to hand testing a long time before we even had a moisture tester. I've found the moisture tester sometimes causes me to do risky baling. Except with Teff. Hand testing promotes risky baling with that stuff.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I cut my teeth on Paw Paw's temperamental NH 269 that I have absolutely no clue on the number of bales that have gone through. I still have it, just retired to an old barn since I got the round baler. Every year I think about making a couple hundred, every year I leave it parked.

The lessons learned on yesterday's equipment made me a better mechanic and troubleshooter.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Learned on a NH 271 many moons ago.Ran that from 69 to mid 80's.Sitting in the weeds need to haul it away when price of iron goes back up.Thank God for Rd balers.


----------



## DLCC2 (Jul 12, 2016)

MyDaughtersPony said:


> I'm also first generation hay farming. I'm lucky to have a dad that knows mechanics and how to fix things. He spends many weekends helping me. I'm convinced he wouldn't come over as much if I didn't have kids... He likes to see the grandkids. My wife actually didn't want me to get a into haying... Now she's happy about it because she sees I'm making progress... At the start she didn't think I would make it LOL


I know exactly what you mean. My brother and I are in this adventure together but our father is one of the most mechanically inclined person I know. Along with our 85 year old grandfather we are able to keep thus young ship afloat. I'm 100% convinced that me getting my grandfather (who gets around exceptionally on his own) to make runs to the feed/parts store and keeping an eye on the cattle while we are at work has kept him young and feeling useful.

He can really wear on a nerve sometime but he's bound to be the best help we got and all he'll take for working is for us to buy his lunch.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Learned on a NH 271 many moons ago.Ran that from 69 to mid 80's.Sitting in the weeds need to haul it away when price of iron goes back up.Thank God for Rd balers.


I hope it's sitting for a while....as soon as the price of scrap goes up, so goes the A/C units, wiring off of pivots, Manhole covers and anything else worth more than 5$ at the scrap yard.......I don't think we can stand it as a nation, high scrap iron prices that is....


----------

